# Ergo sleep hood question



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, babywearers!

I bought an Ergo on eBay and I'm happy with it so far.

But I have one question: I can't figure out how to use the sleep hood (and I don't have an instruction booklet). I watched the instruction video on the Ergo website, and it says to hook the straps of the sleep hood through D-rings that are on the shoulder straps (toward the top of the wearers' shoulders, if I remember correctly). But the ergo I have doesn't have any D-rings there. Maybe the one I bought is an older version?

So if my LO falls asleep and I want to use the sleep hood to support her head, how do I do it?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

What does it look like? My guess is that you have the latest iteration of the NG Ergo, which has five female snaps on shorter straps, that you snap to the single male snap piece on the webbing on the shoulder straps. Ergo updated their design but not their DVD.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
What does it look like? My guess is that you have the latest iteration of the NG Ergo, which has five female snaps on shorter straps, that you snap to the single male snap piece on the webbing on the shoulder straps.

No, there are 13 female snaps on each of the sleep hood straps. I don't see any male snap on the shoulder straps.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm, can you take a picture? There have to be d-rings to thread the straps through if you have the long straps. Take another look -- there should be both male and female snap parts on the straps, and d-rings slightly above chest level on the shoulder straps.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Hmmm, can you take a picture? There have to be d-rings to thread the straps through if you have the long straps. Take another look -- there should be both male and female snap parts on the straps, and d-rings slightly above chest level on the shoulder straps.

Yes, I can take a picture, although not until later -- busy day here. In the meantime...

Oops, you're right -- the straps have both male and female parts so they can snap to themselves. But I still don't see any D-rings on the shoulder straps. I only see D-rings in one place, and that's where the chest strap attaches to the main body of the carrier.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep, those are your d-rings.







On the chest strap attached to the shoulder straps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
Yes, I can take a picture, although not until later -- busy day here. In the meantime...

Oops, you're right -- the straps have both male and female parts so they can snap to themselves. But I still don't see any D-rings on the shoulder straps. I only see D-rings in one place, and that's where the chest strap attaches to the main body of the carrier.

Does that help at all?


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

OK, I'm feeling very foolish, so I still need more help. How do those D-rings hold the hood up over the head of a sleeping baby?

Oh, wait a minute. I see how it works for a back-carry. But how about for a front-carry? If I wear my LO on my front, can I use the sleep hood? Do I hook the straps over my shoulders and then down through the D-rings? Somehow that doesn't seem right...


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
Oh, wait a minute. I see how it works for a back-carry. But how about for a front-carry? If I wear my LO on my front, can I use the sleep hood? Do I hook the straps over my shoulders and then down through the D-rings? Somehow that doesn't seem right...

Yup, you can use the sleep hood for front wearing too. I find it's a little more awkward to snap them in that position, but it can be done!


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised that's the solution for front-carries. It seems like the sleep hood really cuts into my neck, so I figured that couldn't be right. But I guess it is!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

For front carries, I don't try to snap it around the D-rings, I just pull it up over my kiddo's head. If the hood won't stay, I loop the straps around the shoulder straps and snap them shut.


----------

